# Tenant separation



## Multitask (Dec 31, 2009)

Strip mall (not a covered mall), sufficient exiting front and rear to the public way.  If the building qualifies for mixed use, non-separated; are there any requirements, 2006 IBC, for fire resistance or smoke protection at *tenant* separations?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Tenant separation

Depends on the tenants and if it is sprinklered

508.3.2.1 Occupancy classification.

Nonseparated occupancies shall be individually classified in accordance with Section 302.1. Code requirements shall apply to each portion of the building based on the occupancy classification of that space except that the most restrictive applicable provisions of Section 403 and Chapter 9 shall apply to the entire building or portion thereof


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Tenant separation

The wall would require no rating unless it is also serving a function related to, for example, 706.3, 706.4, 708.1, etc, or the Exception to 508.3.2.3 for Group H-2, H-3, H-4 or H-5 occupancies, or an unsprinklered incidental use area.

The only requirement for smoke barriers are in I-2, I-3 and areas of refuge.

The only requirement for smoke partitions are in I-2, elevator lobbies and atriums.

Sprinklered incidental use areas need "construction capable of resisting the passage of smoke", so if a wall enclosing a sprinklered incidental use area was also a tenant separation wall, it would have to resist the passage of smoke.


----------

